# 2013: What'd you plant TODAY?



## PackerBacker

I started ~100 each of 12 different varieties of onions.


----------



## Rainy13

That is wonderful..... nothing started here, but hopefully all this ice and snow will help my garden grow well when its put out...
Well I guess if you count asparagus i have it everywhere..lol


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Let's see ... we currently have about two feet of snow on the garden and it will most likely be May before we see bare ground so I vote for planting snow peas.

I'm just green with envy over those with long growing seasons.


----------



## Sentry18

I just planted some cilantro the other day. But of course that was in a pot on the counter top.


----------



## squshnut

I am working on greens to be planted later in my green house.
I have tomatoes, peppers and herbs started for the green house.
I have onions and bunching onions started for out side is April.
And more tomatoes and cole crops and peppers will be started for the garden mid February for spring planting.
this year the garden lasted till Dec 6th. with greens ,cole crops, turnips and raddishes. No time off at all.


----------



## Davarm

mosquitomountainman said:


> Let's see ... we currently have about two feet of snow on the garden and it will most likely be May before we see bare ground so I vote for planting snow peas.
> 
> I'm just green with envy over those with long growing seasons.


Dont forget about those Winter Squash Sue planted about this time last year.

I didn't plant anything today but I'm going to be planting beets, and try some dill and fennel in the next week or so. The spinach I planted last month is eaten size now and doing well under the makeshift greenhouse.

On another note, I looked out the kitchen window to check on a compost pile on one of the plots I'm going to plant next week and saw 3 buzzards digging in it. Hope it's not an omen of things to come!


----------



## AuroraHawk

I'm going to wait until the beginning of February and then I'm going to be planting dang near everything being planted here: Winter Sowing. I doubt that I'll get enough snow for cover and insulation but I have enough seeds, and enough Jiffy 7 peat pellets, that I can get a start on gardening. Now to save milk jugs and other plastic containers for my greenhouses/cold frames. I can always cover them with old blankets if necessary.


----------



## AuroraHawk

Davarm said:


> On another note, I looked out the kitchen window to check on a compost pile on one of the plots I'm going to plant next week and saw 3 buzzards digging in it. Hope it's not an omen of things to come!


Holy crow! Who did you bury back there?


----------



## goshengirl

The only thing I've 'planted' so far this year is survey stakes (and actually the surveyor 'planted' them). They make me happy.  I'd love to water and nurture them and have them grow a nice big fence between us and the wacky neighbors, but I guess I have to do that myself.


----------



## Davarm

AuroraHawk said:


> Holy crow! Who did you bury back there?


Could have have been all the neighbors dogs that had been digging in the garden for the pas 5 or 6 years.


----------



## PackerBacker

I just planted another 800 onions.


----------



## emilnon

I'm still gathering my seed stock and planning my garden. Will start the planting late Feb. I'm excited- my first "real" garden!


----------



## UncleJoe

I planted some wood ashes and egg shells on top of the snow this week.


----------



## *Andi

Few more cool weather crops ... 

Some for the greenhouse, some for the cold frame and some that will be planted out. (once they are to size.)


----------



## kejmack

Hail busted out some of the panes on my free window bedcovers. Need to build plastic ones instead, I guess. I've got my strawberries, lettuce, spinach, onions, potatoes, etc. I'll get ready to start the other stuff in a week or two.


----------



## kejmack

PackerBacker said:


> I just planted another 800 onions.


You sure like onions! I hope you are planting parsley to counteract some of that onion breath.


----------



## Caribou

You're joking, right? It is -10F here, though I may plant my shovel in that snow in the driveway. I have considered seeding the walkway with some winter rock salt.


----------



## PackerBacker

Another 400 yesterday. 

I'm just getting started.

It's to early to start parsley.


----------



## kejmack

I am fortunate that a lot of stuff can grow year round here. I have 2 kinds of lettuce, broccoli, oregano, rosemary, parsley, etc still growing from the fall. 

I did plant snap peas, spinach and more broccoli. You can never have enough broccoli!!


----------



## mojo4

I planted my a$$ on the couch today. I stall have a foot of snow over my garden area!!


----------



## Grimm

Nothing yet but I have 50% of my seeds and planters. Just got my Seeds of Change seed catalog.


----------



## kappydell

Well, its still too cold here in Wisconsin (ground is frozen just a little way down) but I did PICK some kale last night fresh from garden. It was delicious! Gotta love that kale! Am looking forward to putting in onions (as soon as ground can be worked) and potatoes (St Patrick's Day).


----------



## PackerBacker

kappydell said:


> Well, its still too cold here in Wisconsin.


Not in the basement. 

Just planted two 72 cell 1020 trays to 3 different celery and 1 celeriac.


----------



## *Andi

PackerBacker said:


> Just planted two 72 cell 1020 trays to 3 different celery and 1 celeriac.


I just have to ask ... what are the plans for 144 cells of celery?

I plant 1 cell per week of celery, which will give me 1 per week. (Which is all we eat fresh) I don't care for it dried but I guess that maybe what you have in mind.

If you do not mind my asking ...


----------



## PackerBacker

*Andi said:


> I just have to ask ... what are the plans for 144 cells of celery?
> 
> I plant 1 cell per week of celery, which will give me 1 per week. (Which is all we eat fresh) I don't care for it dried but I guess that maybe what you have in mind.
> 
> If you do not mind my asking ...


Not all of them will make a plant.

I will probably plant out 72 of them. We eat some of it fresh but will can most of it.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

greens and radishes.........gonna git started on the seedlings this week too.....

the raised bed in the greenhouse....









herbs to be divided and transplanted to their permanent spot when it warms......


----------



## PackerBacker

Planted a 72 cell 1020 tray to 4 kinds of spinach.

Hoping to get a cold frame built to plant these into in a few weeks.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Nothing. The ground is frozen solid.


----------



## timmie

lettuce and potatoes and onions


----------



## AuroraHawk

Today I'll be transplanting a miniature rose, 3 or 4 orchids and starting my milk jug greenhouses. Over the next couple of weks the milk jugs will be planted with:

*Flowering Perennials & Hardy Annuals*

Wild Foxglove
Columbine
Delphinium
Sweet Pea
Nicotiana

*Vegetables & Herbs*

Spinach
Kale
Brussels sprouts
Peas
Broccoli
Thyme
Lemon Thyme
Lime Thyme
Sage
Pineapple Sage
Oregano
Cilantro

This will be the first time I've tried using this method Winter Sowing - 101 and I'll be keeping my fingers, and toes, crossed.


----------



## goshengirl

The only thing in the ground in our garden are the carrots and potatoes I didn't get out last fall.  I need to downsize.


----------



## Grimm

Still nothing planted. The weather has not allowed it. But by the first week of Feb I should have 1 of 4 carrot planters seeded with the first of my carrots and onions.


----------



## PackerBacker

Grimm said:


> Still nothing planted. The weather has not allowed it. But by the first week of Feb I should have 1 of 4 carrot planters seeded with the first of my carrots and onions.


Don't you live in CA. LOL

Planted another 1020 tray. 1/4 of it Parsley and 3/4 of it 3 different varieties of Mache.


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> Don't you live in CA. LOL
> 
> Planted another 1020 tray. 1/4 of it Parsley and 3/4 of it 3 different varieties of Mache.


Yeah, right on the coast. 
We have had frost and icy in the mornings and now we are having a tropical storm were the temp has been in the 80s with very warm rain.

I do have 4 berry bushes in the ground right now that are thriving in this storm. My strawberry plants are even blooming again.

I am waiting just a bit to start my seeds so I don't lose any to frost.

I did buy a boat load of seeds today. Hybrids but still some tasty varieties. You can't beat $0.05 each.


----------



## PackerBacker

2 more trays of onions. 

2 trays of brassicas. Cabbage, broccoli, kohrabi and collards.


----------



## lilmissy0740

I am planting my seeds on Monday. Last year I planted by the moon and let me tell you, my garden did fantastic. Not sure if it was the moon thing or just a good year.


----------

